# how much carbs when cutting



## Cts1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Starting to cut and is wondering wot weight too cut down too and how much carbs should I be eating I'm currently 12.4 stone and 5ft 8 I was 11.8 stone when started too bulk cheers for any help


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I wouldn't focus on getting to a certain weight, focus on bf% / how much ab definition you wanna see.

Doesn't matter about how many carbs you're eating, as long as you're getting about 250kcals less than maintenance, and doing cardio, you'll see slow fat loss, make sure you get 1g of protein for every pound you weigh and you'll keep almost all of the muscle you've gain druing your bulk.


----------



## Cts1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good point I can see my Abbs but not as much as I would like I'm in 2 minds really too keep bulking or start cutting bf too see how much muscle I've gained I'll try and work out how too put pic up lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

237g of carbs


----------



## Cts1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's the pic


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

You need to stop worrying about cutting and try and get bigger!

If you eat right and train right and put another 20lbs of good tissue on you will look a thousand times better than if you start cutting now.


----------



## Bdub (Jan 7, 2012)

My last bulk put on a stone. Have been cutting since, and now back down to starting weight although in much better shape with lower BF.

I have just cut out all extra carbs. Not quite Keto as still drinks lots of milk etc, but no carbs with meals.

Worked really well for me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Cts1984 said:


> Here's the pic


Fcuk cutting get eating big mate!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

NO need to cut from there just bulk, people cut to get to your stage not from it!


----------



## Cts1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol that wot I thought cheers


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bulk up to about 14-15 stone then cut and try to keep bodyfat% Down as much as you can then do a cut. Will take time but worth it


----------

